# Tiktok Chad



## Sal (Jul 23, 2021)

What a chad.


----------



## zeke714 (Jul 23, 2021)

Giga chad ngl


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 23, 2021)

Insane frame(and facial bones dimorphism etc). MOGS 99.9%


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 23, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Insane frame(and facial bones dimorphism etc). MOGS 99.9%


you mog him chadullah


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 23, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> you mog him chadullah


He probably can kill 3 of us in a fight


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Jul 23, 2021)

Look at this niggers hands and arms


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 23, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Insane frame(and facial bones dimorphism etc). MOGS 99.9%


What a waste this absolute unit of a man is dating a no ass ugly man faced short hair tomboy nigress. It's over


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 23, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> He probably can kill 3 of us in a fight


Nah I'm not Allahu akbar maxed. You're 6'5 aren't you?


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Jul 23, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> He probably can kill 3 of us in a fight





Baldingman1998 said:


> What a waste this absolute unit of a man is dating a no ass ugly man faced short hair tomboy nigress. It's over



I would rather date her if she was able to cook for me and take care of my kids


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 23, 2021)

Fuck this dude looks like from another planet. He is designed to be a real hunter and leader.
Look at his gigantic bones and specially browridge. 100% gigachad. I would choose to be him 10 times over any twink male model.


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 23, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> What a waste this absolute unit of a man is dating a no ass ugly man faced short hair tomboy nigress. It's over



He doesn't see the world in the same way, for him that foid is 9psl because of his T levels 


Baldingman1998 said:


> Nah I'm not Allahu akbar maxed. You're 6'5 aren't you?


It wouldn't help against a guy like him, frame is underrated here.


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Jul 23, 2021)

This nigga has top 99.99% prenatal T


----------



## Deleted member 8461 (Jul 23, 2021)

high school QB pheno


----------



## CFW432 (Jul 23, 2021)

literal hunter gatherer face look bro... we are literally all just agricultural farmercels compared to this nigga...


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Jul 23, 2021)

Somebody needs to rip my maxilla forward


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Jul 23, 2021)

Fuck you OP now I want to kill myself


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 23, 2021)

LachowskiWannabe said:


> Fuck you OP now I want to kill myself


Bro you don't even see people like that IRL so it's not worth it


----------



## Adriana Lima (Jul 23, 2021)

Too masc


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 23, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Too masc


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 23, 2021)

This guy is on the highest end of the genetic elite. So he deserves st least a female runway model stacy.


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Jul 23, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> This guy is on the highest end of the genetic elite. So he deserves st least a female runway model stacy.


he’s dating a negroid femcel

jfl


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jul 23, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> What a waste this absolute unit of a man is dating a no ass ugly man faced short hair tomboy nigress. It's over



Did you want him all for yourself?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 23, 2021)

LachowskiWannabe said:


> he’s dating a negroid femcel
> 
> jfl


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 23, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> What a waste this absolute unit of a man is dating a no ass ugly man faced short hair tomboy nigress. It's over





Deusmaximus said:


>



Holy fuck it's over.... If a nigga like him can't get a stacy it's over. Or maybe his caveman genes made him retarded not sure tbh


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 23, 2021)

Shit collagen 

his gf


girls these days only care about collagen and hair


----------



## Sal (Jul 23, 2021)

LachowskiWannabe said:


> he’s dating a negroid femcel
> 
> jfl





Baldingman1998 said:


> What a waste this absolute unit of a man is dating a no ass ugly man faced short hair tomboy nigress. It's over




*May God Make You Racists Stay Ugly For Life*


----------



## Sal (Jul 23, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Fuck this dude looks like from another planet. He is designed to be a real hunter and leader.
> Look at his gigantic bones and specially browridge. 100% gigachad. I would choose to be him 10 times over any twink male model.


Literally. I was browing tiktok and this fucking dude pops outta no where and would literally mog anyone. He is peak Physique and Peak PSL to me tbh


----------



## CFW432 (Jul 23, 2021)

Sal said:


> *May God Make You Racists Stay Ugly For Life*


Tbh its not even that, it wouldnt be as bad if she was actually a good looking black girl that was on his same smv level. She legit looks below average, like even for a black girl lmao. This is hypergamy on steroids lmao.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 23, 2021)

Sal said:


> *May God Make You Racists Stay Ugly For Life*


She isn't ugly because she is black she is ugly because she is ugly. If she looked like this it wouldn't be bad 














.


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 23, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> She isn't ugly because she is black she is ugly because she is ugly. If she looked like this it wouldn't be bad
> 
> View attachment 1238339
> View attachment 1238340
> ...


*Holy shit this is insane......

The asses on these esp. that gif.... holy smokes*


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 23, 2021)

Sal said:


> What a chad.



Insane bones, lack of soft features, collagen, lashes, and dark eye color holds him back. Would be a tiktok celebrity if he softmaxxed.

*Very similar face to Will Mccann.

This basically what he'll look like if he soft and maesthetic maxxes















*


----------



## Sal (Jul 24, 2021)

LachowskiWannabe said:


> This nigga has top 99.99% prenatal T


Im not going to say anything but...his dad must of been some 7 foot 7 PSL beast


----------



## casadebanho (Jul 24, 2021)

Sal said:


> What a chad.



Insane large frame

caveman tier browridge


----------



## Sal (Jul 24, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Fuck this dude looks like from another planet. He is designed to be a real hunter and leader.
> Look at his gigantic bones and specially browridge. 100% gigachad. I would choose to be him 10 times over any twink male model.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







*Genetic Giga Chad Freak*


----------



## Over (Jul 24, 2021)

Sal said:


> What a chad.



insane wrist, look at his forearm wtf also browridge projection is insane


----------



## Sal (Jul 24, 2021)

Over said:


> insane wrist, look at his forearm wtf also browridge projection is insane


hes a "build a giga chad"... *LITERALLY. *Even coloring wtff


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jul 24, 2021)

Has small dick


----------



## Sal (Jul 24, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Has small dick


U think a black chick would stay with this man if he had a small dick.... brain transplant needed famo


----------



## Sal (Jul 24, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Too masc


Adriana would pay to get smashed by this Ultra chad


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jul 24, 2021)

Sal said:


> U think a black chick would stay with this man if he had a small dick.... brain transplant needed famo


Of course cause he mogs her hard jfl

And there are other ways to make a bitch orgasm than having a big dick, important thing is his face.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

Sal said:


> View attachment 1238367
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This nigga looks like a walking morph.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Of course cause he mogs her hard jfl
> 
> And there are other ways to make a bitch orgasm than having a big dick, important thing is his face.


Small dick cope


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jul 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Small dick cope


Yeah ok i guess neither of us know it at the end of the day


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Yeah ok i guess neither of us know it at the end of the day


Females tend to fake their orgasms because they don't want their man's feeling to be hurt. I wouldn't trust a small cock to do pleasure either


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Jul 24, 2021)

i tell retards here, before you worship males like gandy, go scroll tik tok

its insane how many people similiar to what op posted, just roam around and this site doesnt know about them

gandy is mid tier in the wide scale


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jul 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Females tend to fake their orgasms because they don't want their man's feeling to be hurt. I wouldn't trust a small cock to do pleasure either


I am not talking about small cocks dude
He can finger/eat or dildo her and she’d be happy cause he has a top 95% face


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> I am not talking about small cocks dude
> He can finger/eat or dildo her and she’d be happy cause he has a top 95% face


That sounds like a lesbian bro, not a man. That'll turn off a women they need dimorphism, sounds like a BTS member with a small penis putting dildo straps due to their lack of masculinity.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 24, 2021)

Hair looks awful
And skin looks rough

Anyways, Chad but on the verge of becoming old


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> i tell retards here, before you worship males like gandy, go scroll tik tok
> 
> its insane how many people similiar to what op posted, just roam around and this site doesnt know about them
> 
> gandy is mid tier in the wide scale


Exactly, however Gandy is much more aesthetic which women much more prefer appeal wise, You can't be too masculine without feminine feautures imo. If this guy had blue eyes or long eyelashes, and collagen he'd have more followers for sure. He FWHR mogs gandy, frame, forward growth.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jul 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> That sounds like a lesbian bro, not a man. That'll turn off a women they need dimorphism, sounds like a BTS member with a small penis putting dildo straps due to their lack of masculinity.


If u think every male on this planet in a LTR has at least an average cock you’re deluded af


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> If u think every male on this planet in a LTR has at least an average cock you’re deluded af


Didn't say that though.


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Jul 24, 2021)

One of the most insane brow ridges I have ever seen in my life


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jul 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Didn't say that though.


So how do you think those ppl having sex? Or maybe you think they’re not having sex at all as in a sexless relationship


----------



## Sal (Jul 24, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Hair looks awful
> And skin looks rough
> 
> Anyways, Chad but on the verge of becoming old


You're from israel. *Yo opinions don't matter ya RAT.*


----------



## Sal (Jul 24, 2021)

MarstonAlloy said:


> One of the most insane brow ridges I have ever seen in my life


*His fucking brow ridge looks like a fucking Lamborghini ffssssss*


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 24, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Hair looks awful
> And skin looks rough
> 
> Anyways, Chad but on the verge of becoming old


Hair looks good only skin is bad


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> So how do you think those ppl having sex? Or maybe you think they’re not having sex at all as in a sexless relationship


Betabuxx relationship obviously. They have other areas to compensate, however in bed they are seen as a failure. Women rely on men for money etc.


----------



## Sal (Jul 24, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Hair looks good only skin is bad


He's jewish. He Auto spawned with retardation. Ignore.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 24, 2021)

MarstonAlloy said:


> One of the most insane brow ridges I have ever seen in my life


Entire area around eyes from orbitals to browridge to cheeckbones


----------



## Sal (Jul 24, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Entire area around eyes from orbitals to browridge to cheeckbones


I think him used to playing football definitely had something to do with it tbh. A lot of football and rugby players have tonns of prominent brows ridges


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 24, 2021)

Over said:


> insane wrist, look at his forearm wtf also browridge projection is insane


His hand is probably twice as large as miNe and wrist 2


----------



## metagross (Jul 24, 2021)

Curious though if he really is a Chad to women.
Most men will respect him, that is for sure. But I suspect he's too masculine. - Almost no comments by women drooling over him. Not a good sign.

Compare that to this tiktoker:  
who gets compliments about how handsome he is in pretty much every video, even if completely unrelated to the topic at hand.


----------



## zeke714 (Jul 24, 2021)

metagross said:


> Curious though if he really is a Chad to women.
> Most men will respect him, that is for sure. But I suspect he's too masculine. - Almost no comments by women drooling over him. Not a good sign.
> 
> Compare that to this tiktoker:
> who gets compliments about how handsome he is in pretty much every video, even if completely unrelated to the topic at hand.



Just have light eyes bro


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Holy fuck it's over.... If a nigga like him can't get a stacy it's over. Or maybe his caveman genes made him retarded not sure tbh


what bimax are you getting


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

Copemaxxing said:


> what bimax are you getting


the one that fixes a vertically short maxilla. plus trying to see if they add genio depends on if its needed. can't see my front teeth when smiling.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> the one that fixes a vertically short maxilla. plus trying to see if they add genio depends on if its needed. can't see my front teeth when smiling.


yeah man i will get the same in one year or so, where are you getting it? I also dont have front teeth while smiling


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

Copemaxxing said:


> yeah man i will get the same in one year or so, where are you getting it? I also dont have front teeth while smiling


not yet, im going to a craniofacial institute to check my skull deformity.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> She isn't ugly because she is black she is ugly because she is ugly. If she looked like this it wouldn't be bad
> 
> View attachment 1238339
> View attachment 1238340
> ...







id fuck this girl not the rest, coloringpill


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 24, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> View attachment 1238590
> id fuck this girl not the rest, coloringpill


Volcel


----------



## Tankymax (Jul 26, 2021)

t mogged by 6'9 petter stelle


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Jul 26, 2021)

Keep salivating over his t level like literal faggots. He's too masculine for ideal appeal that's for sure.
Someone like Hexum mogs him out of the water while looking masculine and classy at the same time.


----------



## Sal (Jul 26, 2021)

ecstazy said:


> Keep salivating over his t level like literal faggots. He's too masculine for ideal appeal that's for sure.
> Someone like Hexum mogs him out of the water while looking masculine and classy at the same time.


Noob


----------



## Sal (Jul 26, 2021)

Tankymax said:


> t mogged by 6'9 petter stelle
> View attachment 1241956
> View attachment 1241957


Goth self report


----------



## Frank Jack (Jul 26, 2021)

Looks too primitive.


----------



## Pretty (Jul 26, 2021)

His gf


----------



## AbuSAF (Jul 26, 2021)

w


Blackmannnns said:


> His gf



wallah i had this copy pasted to post  

she good looking


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Jul 26, 2021)

Sal said:


> Noob


faggot


----------

